# Tap die set



## Janger (Jul 21, 2018)

You’ve probably got a basic tap die set. I was using better tools at sait and wanted to get some 1.5” dies in various sizes. Turns out the only economical way to get them in that larger size is to order a set. Otherwise it’s $20-25 or more per die! @johnnielsen  John Nielsen suggested this set. Thanks John  Well I ordered it from Acklands. Took a long time -2 months- to arrive. About $90. I’ve done some things with it. Pretty good I like it. The dies work from both ends. The wrenches are solid. Here is some photos including a comparison of wrench size from the cheap set and this new set. The part number is in the photos if you want to know more.


----------



## Everett (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice set!  The HSS taps and dies are spendy but worth it.  I only use carbon steel taps in brass and aluminum anymore, especially after breaking a couple off in work pieces, and only using them there to lessen the wear on my "good" taps.  One break was in the main drive pulley for my lathe, I was trying to install a set screw (conveniently missing from the off shore factory) and the tap broke on the way out of all things.  The other was in a piece of 4140.  Sitting for an hour and a half with a Dremel and a burr makes cheap taps look less appealing.  I wound up buying a ProCore set from Greggs, which from looking at their catalogs and Acklands it appears the stuff comes from the same factory.  The cases for their kits, assortments and pricing are so similar it would be shocking if they weren't.  You're right though, trying to buy them separately is $$$$!


----------

